# Intel 10th Generation Core "Comet Lake" Lineup Detailed



## btarunr (Jul 10, 2019)

Intel's short-term reaction to AMD's 3rd generation Ryzen processor family is the 10th generation Core "Comet Lake." These processors are based on existing "Skylake" cores, but have core-counts increased at the top-end, and HyperThreading enabled across the entire lineup. The Core i3 series are now 4-core/8-thread; the Core i5 series a 6-core/12-thread, the Core i7 series are 8-core/16-thread, and the new Core i9 series are 10-core/20-thread. Besides core-counts, Intel has given its 14 nanometer node one last step of refinement to come up with the new 14 nm+++ nodelet. This enables Intel to significantly dial up clock speeds across the board. These processors come in the new LGA1159 package, and are not backwards-compatible with LGA1151 motherboards. These chips also appear to feature an on-package PCH, instead of chipset on the motherboard. 

Leading the pack is the Core i9-10900KF, a 10-core/20-thread chip clocked at 4.60 GHz with 5.20 GHz Turbo Boost, 20 MB of shared L3 cache, native support for DDR4-3200, and a TDP of 105 W. Intel's new 10-core die appears to physically lack an iGPU, since none of the other Core i9 10-core models offer integrated graphics. For this reason, all three processor models have the "F" brand extension denoting lack of integrated graphics. The i9-10900KF is closely followed by the i9-10900F clocked at 4.40/5.20 GHz, the lack of an unlocked multiplier, and 95 W TDP rating. The most affordable 10-core part is the i9-10800F, clocked at 4.20 GHz with 5.00 GHz boost, and a TDP of just 65 W. Intel has set ambitious prices for these chips. The i9-10900KF is priced at $499, followed by the i9-10900F at $449, and the i9-10800F at $409. 



 




The 10th generation Core i7 series, as we mentioned, consist of 8-core/16-thread processors. These are physically the same die found on the i9-9900K, but built on the new 14 nm+++ nodelet, and benefit from higher clock speeds. The Core i7-10700K clocked at 4.80 GHz with 5.10 GHz boost, offers 16 MB of shared L3 cache, Intel Gen9.5-based UHD 730 graphics, and native support for DDR4-3200. Intel is pricing the i7-10700K at $389. This is closely followed by the $339 Core i7-10700, which lacks an unlocked multiplier, ticks at 4.60 GHz with 4.90 GHz boost, and comes with a 65 W TDP. 

The 10th generation Core i5 family consist of 6-core/12-thread processors, which are physically similar to the Core i7-8700K, but fabbed on 14 nm+++. The Core i5-10600K offers an unlocked multiplier, clock speeds of 4.70 GHz with 4.90 GHz boost, 12 MB of shared L3 cache, 95 W TDP, UHD 730 graphics, and native support for DDR4-3200 memory. This chip is priced at $269. It is closely followed by the i5-10600 clocked at 4.60 GHz with 4.80 GHz boost, the lack of an unlocked multiplier, and a $229 price-tag. Other Core i5 SKUs include the i5-10500 (4.40-4.50 GHz, $199 price), and i5-10400 (4.20-4.40 GHz, $179 price). 

At the bottom of the pile is the new Core i3 family of 4-core/8-thread chips, which is surprisingly not physically simlar to the quad-core "Skylake" die, but is rather carved out from the 6-core silicon to give it 9 MB of shared L3 cache. The Core i3-10350K is price-matched with the i5-10400 at $179, offers an unlocked multiplier, and is clocked at 4.60 GHz with 4.80 GHz boost, with a 95 W TDP. It's trailed by the i3-10320 (4.50-4.70 GHz, 9 MB L3 cache, $159 price); and the i3-10300 (4.30-4.50 GHz, 9 MB L3 cache, and $149 price). At the very bottom is the Core i3-10100. This 4-core/8-thread chip is configured with just 7 MB of L3 cache, 4.20-4.40 GHz clock-speeds, 65 W TDP, and a $129 price.

The 10th generation Panic Lake lacks PCIe gen 4.0, uses 32 Gbps DMI 3.0 chipset bus, and will be accompanied by the new 495-series chipset that sits on the same package as the CPU die, and talks to it over OPI, which is basically on-package DMI (32 Gbps). The CPU socket now puts out all of the platform connectivity on the motherboard. Among the connectivity options are one PCI-Express 3.0 x16 link meant for graphics, a handful USB 3.1 gen 2 and gen 1 ports, a few M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 slots, SATA 6 Gbps ports, HDA bus, and GbE PHY. 

There's no information on when the 10th generation "Comet Lake" launches, but something tells us Intel will frantcally launch this platform to cut into 3rd gen Ryzen sales, because its desktop "Ice Lake" processor won't launch before 2020.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2019)

Apparently a fake. One giveaway is the placement of the $ sign in the pricing. A US company would always put the $ before the numbers. Only Europeans put the € sign after the numbers.
Socket details are correct though, from what I know.


----------



## londiste (Jul 10, 2019)

Pretty sure this is fake.
$ sign as mentioned, some of the layout is weird, Intel does not usually use 14++ notation on these slides, maximum all-core turbo is not a thing Intel has mentioned in a while (if ever).


----------



## s3thra (Jul 10, 2019)

Two immediate tells that this is fake:

the $ sign a the end of the pricing figures
Source: WCCFTech
We have to stop recycling their garbage, this is TPU.


----------



## HwGeek (Jul 10, 2019)

Fake or Leaked on purpose to just stay relevant, but it won't be real product since even the 9900KS will be better CPU in gaming and some ADOBE style apps, so how they will justify the new socket cost?
*Edit: another proof it's fake: Intel always adds small number on mem speed so you need to go and read the FOOTNOTES.*


----------



## mrmoo (Jul 10, 2019)

Fake news,lol.


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2019)

Seriously, I'm not avoiding wtftech just to see it religiously quoted on my favorite tech news site.

Not so seriously, but all these jokes about Intel's 14nm and nobody thought about 14nm# yet?


----------



## Turmania (Jul 10, 2019)

What is panic lake as stated in the article.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2019)

bug said:


> Seriously, I'm not avoiding wtftech just to see it religiously quoted on my favorite tech news site.
> 
> Not so seriously, but all these jokes about Intel's 14nm and nobody thought about 14nm# yet?


Intel's take on the cheese grater? Although I guess it would be more of a slicer...


----------



## ppn (Jul 10, 2019)

The PCH moving to the CPU means we finally get those 30$ motherboards (minus chipset -47$),  nice simple motherboard with a bunch of PCIe slots and VRMs. and intel give the PCH for free. yay

I think im waiting for the i-something 110110 though.


----------



## londiste (Jul 10, 2019)

Hasn't PCH been on the same package for a while now for mobile processors?


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Intel's take on the cheese grater? Although I guess it would be more of a slicer...


C -> C++ -> C#


----------



## GeorgeMan (Jul 10, 2019)

Turmania said:


> What is panic lake as stated in the article.


Probably for panic launch. LOL'd so much with this


----------



## ppn (Jul 10, 2019)

There are no PCIE lanes coming directly from the CPU. All PCIe lanes must have moved to the PCH. Likely bottleneck there. What do we call the chipsetless motherboards just by pointing the socket pin count and no chipset to speak of. very confusing. I want I-something Cpu with Z-nothing motherboard.


----------



## geon2k2 (Jul 10, 2019)

AMD effect. 
i3 now has 4 cores and 8 threads  for the same or less money as the 2 cores 4 threads intel pushed on its customers for like 7 years, until 8100 which came with 4 real cores. 
Now they've stepped up the lower end even more.

For this reason alone and AMD should be supported.


----------



## HwGeek (Jul 10, 2019)

I see no point for any1 to buy current 14nm parts from intel, If you still want intel then wait for the good stuff from Real new Gen parts[PCIe4/5, DDR5,Optane dims support  ... etc.].


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2019)

bug said:


> C -> C++ -> C#


I understood the joke, but I guess you didn't get my reply. # = sharp in your context.



ppn said:


> There are no PCIE lanes coming directly from the CPU. All PCIe lanes must have moved to the PCH. Likely bottleneck there. What do we call the chipsetless motherboards just by pointing the socket pin count and no chipset to speak of. very confusing. I want I-something Cpu with Z-nothing motherboard.


That's a diagram of a mobile SoC...


----------



## Raendor (Jul 10, 2019)

Screams fake to me. Although 3000 series perform ok, AM4 is approaching its eol and it’s more interesting what zen 3 vs 10nm intel would look like.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> I see no point for any1 to buy current 14nm parts from intel, If you still want intel then wait for the good stuff from Real new Gen parts[PCIe4/5, DDR5,Optane dims support  ... etc.].


You expect Optane dimms on a consumer platform? Maybe mobile, but unlikely on desktop.


----------



## oxidized (Jul 10, 2019)

Sounds like a fake, but it looks pretty good if confirmed.


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I understood the joke, but I guess you didn't get my reply. # = sharp in your context.


Yup, flew right past my head


----------



## Bones (Jul 10, 2019)

I doubt the pricing shown for Vomit lake in this is even close to reality. 
Already been determined this was fake anyway and the prices are just too "Low" for the parts shown in my view of it.


----------



## Nkd (Jul 10, 2019)

Lol. So fake. Yea intel is gonna have a 10 core part at 65w clocked higher than 9900k. That right there was dead give away lol. 

Did intet just find 50% power savings on same node? Lol. 

May be think a little before posting? That should have hit you in the face.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 10, 2019)

intel panic mode activated. Intel ceo in panic while desing 10000 series.

Intel ceo: Gentlemen we need to proceed to 10 nm now and get the marked back from amd. We are ready to do it.

Intel worker to intel ceo: eh we still have problems with 10 nm, we are only ready for laptops now and servers next year. Maybe in 2021 for desktop or at least 2022. But dont worry, we have panic lake...on 14 nm+++++. We have added 2 more panic cores, higher boost clock in panic to amd better ipc and we now call it panic boost, we will set tdp low and not tell about real world power usage or how hot they will run. It would look great on paper.

Intel ceo to worker:   

Also intel ceo: lest leak some slides for now...


----------



## Pumper (Jul 10, 2019)

lol, remember this bull? https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-2-5ghz-12-core-4-3ghz-16-core-cpus-leaked-benchmarked/

Just blacklist wccftech and never use that swamp as a source even again.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Jul 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> intel panic mode activated. Intel ceo in panic while desing 10000 series.
> 
> Intel ceo: Gentlemen we need to proceed to 10 nm now and get the marked back from amd. We are ready to do it.
> 
> ...




Intel TDP is at The base clock, not boost  
Dont Think this is Real as We soon see 9900KS


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Apparently a fake. One giveaway is the placement of the $ sign in the pricing. A US company would always put the $ before the numbers. Only Europeans put the € sign after the numbers.
> Socket details are correct though, from what I know.


Good catch.



Tomgang said:


> But dont worry, we have panic lake


I love that!


----------



## Redoctober (Jul 10, 2019)

LOL   INTEL


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

I really do wish that Intel would stop with their "65 W TDP" garbage already. Sure, it's got a 65 W TDP when at stock speeds but let's not fool ourselves here, when it gets anywhere near their boost speeds the TDP shoot through the freakin' roof. And then there's overclocking where the TDP is... yeah, you get the idea. Again Intel needs to stop lying about their TDP already and admit that their chips run damn hot.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 10, 2019)

Folks saying the "$" after the price means it's a fake....

English (States/UK area) writing countries tend to always have the $ at the front of the amount. However, not all countries place the $ at the front of the dollar amount.  It's not a common thing, but you do see it from time to time with the $ at the end of the amount.

Kind of like how in Spanish when you have an exclamation point  ( ! ) at the end of a sentence, the sentence is started with an inverted exclamation point ( ¡ )   -  It looks odd, but that's just how it's done. If it's something you're not familiar with, you might think the person doing it isn't quite right in the head.


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

NicklasAPJ said:


> Intel TDP is at The base clock, not boost


And that's borderline lying.


----------



## londiste (Jul 10, 2019)

trparky said:


> I really do wish that Intel would stop with their "64 W TDP" garbage already. Sure, it's got a 65 W TDP when at stock speeds but let's not fool ourselves here, what it gets anywhere near their boost speeds the TDP shoot through the freakin' roof. And then there's overclocking where the TDP is... yeah, you get the idea. Again Intel needs to stop lying about their TDP already and admit that their chips run damn hot.


How do you feel about AMD's new approach in Ryzen 3000:








						The AMD 3rd Gen Ryzen Deep Dive Review: 3700X and 3900X Raising The Bar
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

londiste said:


> How do you feel about AMD's new approach in Ryzen 3000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they're lying about their TDP then they need to knock that shit off too. I don't care who you are, if you're lying about your TDP then you need to stop.

See? No fanboyism here.


----------



## Manu_PT (Jul 10, 2019)

Damn, all it takes is some random leaks about something INtel might (or not) release, and everyone goes crazy with insults and hate. Now imagine if this was remotely true. Enjoy your new AMD CPUs guys, are you fearing something?


----------



## ArchStupid (Jul 10, 2019)

This "article" is a disgrace to TPU.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

bug said:


> Seriously, I'm not avoiding wtftech just to see it religiously quoted on my favorite tech news site.
> 
> Not so seriously, but all these jokes about Intel's 14nm and nobody thought about 14nm# yet?



#ShrinkMeToo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 10, 2019)

interesting if true. Id be very curious to see the numbers compared to the new Ryzen 3000 series. If intel still reigns supreme here, the only way AMD can win is by doing what intel did when they released the C2D lineup. 

Will AMD ever be top dog again?


----------



## Midland Dog (Jul 10, 2019)

s3thra said:


> Two immediate tells that this is fake:
> 
> the $ sign a the end of the pricing figures
> Source: WCCFTech
> We have to stop recycling their garbage, this is TPU.


yeah i was gunna say who the hell thought that wccftech was a reliable source, only thing reliable about wccftech is that its unreliable


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Jul 10, 2019)

what's next ?

dummy lake
cococolo lake
margarita lake
vodka lake
astalavista lake

14nm++++++ ?


----------



## Bones (Jul 10, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> interesting if true. Id be very curious to see the numbers compared to the new Ryzen 3000 series. If intel still reigns supreme here, the only way AMD can win is by doing what intel did when they released the C2D lineup.
> 
> Will AMD ever be top dog again?


You have to remember both companies are a business, not a catering service to us and if you expect that, you're on the wrong track.
They will cater but only so far as it suits/profits them to do so.
And if it doesn't, they won't.

All I can say is alot of the arguements in favor towards Intel stresses gaming performance, in fact if you were to look around at all the back and forth over who's better it's _almost_  always an arguement over Intel being better at gaming, that being the bulk if not the entire basis of arguement.   
BTW note I stressed almost, not always here.

That may be true but there is much more to being "Better" than basing it mostly if not all on gaming alone.

*ALL* aspects of computing has to be taken into account, it's not like Intels have the sole purpose of gaming useage and nothing else, just like an AMD.

Intels are overall better for gaming and a few other things, AMD's have their own advantages as well with other aspects of computing, all that can't be denied.
We all know as fact the x86 compiler favors Intel anyway which accounts for at least some of the difference in many areas of it, but now that AMD has improved so much that advantage is diminishing. Software creators in the past favored Intel too, another fact of the matter in which things like it were discovered and exposed - It's just simple fact when it comes down to it Intel doesn't play "Nice" or even fair.

AMD in turn has had it's share of gaffs too with BD being the most obvious of these - Talk about disappointment!
And to be fair towards Intel, I'm sure any advantage that could be leveraged by AMD would be too and undoubtedly has been before.

In short, each has it's own advantages and disadvantages for _many  _reasons as to why they do or don't.

I'm not going to play the game of who's better - I'm going to go with what suits my particular needs best which is, THB the best way to choose what you'd get in any instance.
~Over and out.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Good catch.
> 
> 
> I love that!



How about Tampon Lake to stop the bleeding...


----------



## Crackong (Jul 10, 2019)

All Hyper Threading Enabled? Must be Fake


----------



## hojnikb (Jul 10, 2019)

14nm when everyone else is at 10 or even 7nm ? Weak.


----------



## ppn (Jul 10, 2019)

4 core sunny cove is only 40% smaller than 4 core comet lake so there is no point movig to 10nm yet, and it drops 1Ghz clocks. What AMD has is not even 7nm, we have NAVI with 10.3 Mtr on 251 mm^2 to show for it, and that is not 7nm it is not even 10nm, because 10nm by tsmc is something like 50 Mtr/mm^2, and NAVI is 41. who knows what it is exaclty. intel 14nm is 44, 10nm is 101 Mtr/mm^2 and 7nm EUV 237 Mtr/mm2. so AMD being on 7nm is a bit misleading.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Jul 10, 2019)

> The 10th generation Panic Lake



This is gold


----------



## john_ (Jul 10, 2019)

Intel's slides always put the high end models on top, never on bottom.

Either someone in Intel created this slide with every little error he/she could think and leaked it on the net, so that they can see reactions, or just to keep people from buying AMD CPUs and wait(I wonder why when you force them to buy another PCIe 3.0 motherboard), or, as many said, it's fake.


----------



## efikkan (Jul 10, 2019)

> Intel's new 10-core die appears to physically lack an iGPU, since none of the other Core i9 10-core models offer integrated graphics.
> <snip>
> The 10th generation Core i7 series, as we mentioned, consist of 8-core/16-thread processors. These are physically the same die found on the i9-9900K, but built on the new 14 nm+++ nodelet, and benefit from higher clock speeds.


This is incorrect. We already know from the Linux drivers that Comet Lake-S will exist in 6-core and 10-core die configurations, both with integrated graphics. 8- and 4-core models will be achieved with disabling cores.

-----

Nobody should take this "leak" seriously. Not only is it full of "mistakes", completed clocks and price would also indicate that the launch is imminent, but everything so far indicates it's not coming that soon.

It's also worth mentioning that engineering samples of 10-core Cascade Lake-X had a base clock of 4.0 GHz, and I would find it strange if Comet Lake-S dropped down to just 3.4 GHz.


----------



## BoiseTech (Jul 10, 2019)

IF this was real. I would have considered a 10/20 10900KF had Intel retained the 1151 (300) socket. Eff Intel forcing motherboard upgrades.... I'm going to put a 3950X into a B350, and it'll work great. No reason Intel has to do this to consumers.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 10, 2019)

Crackong said:


> All Hyper Threading Enabled? Must be Fake


Because when they decided to bump i3's from dual core to quad core (4c/4t) was bullshit too right? What makes this seem out of reach?


----------



## Dave65 (Jul 10, 2019)

Turmania said:


> What is panic lake as stated in the article.



I just DIED LAUGHING MY ASS OFF over that


----------



## Franzen4Real (Jul 10, 2019)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> what's next ?
> 
> dummy lake
> cococolo lake
> ...



Careful, that could end up getting quoted and on the news feed tomorrow.

Who knows, maybe the 10th gen also has an i9 10900BTA... This version disengages your brain, and hardware locks your PC to only allow the functions Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V to work.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 10, 2019)

How come nobody mentioned so far the actual code-name for these CPUs?




*Fake Lake.*


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm actually surprised. I figured Intel would actually reserve 10th gen for  10nm and throw parades and have a big ceremony sacrificing goats. Instead we get another i7.


----------



## ppn (Jul 10, 2019)

BoiseTech said:


> IF this was real. I would have considered a 10/20 10900KF had Intel retained the 1151 (300) socket. Eff Intel forcing motherboard upgrades.... I'm going to put a 3950X into a B350, and it'll work great. No reason Intel has to do this to consumers.



Comet Lake is a SOC with iPCH. With intel you are going to put this 10900KF on a PCB with no chipset at all. So it will be cheaper as hell, The cost is reduce to a few VRMs DRAM slots and PCB. So why bother with AMD with their fake 7nm that has the real density of 14nm intel.


----------



## BoiseTech (Jul 10, 2019)

ppn said:


> Comet Lake is a SOC with iPCH. With intel you are going to put this 10900KF on a PCB with no chipset at all. So it will be cheaper as hell, The cost is reduce to a few VRMs DRAM slots and PCB. So why bother with AMD with their fake 7nm that has the real density of 14nm intel.




LOL @ thinking an Intel board will be cheap. It just means more margins for mobo OEMs.


----------



## ppn (Jul 10, 2019)

Nah we will get the Z390 mobo $109 minus $47 for the Z390 and simplified production line. Asuming intel moves the PCH for desktop which I doubt also. But I would like to see this MITX chipseltess niceness. No more margins, the market won't allow it.


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

ppn said:


> the market won't allow it.


What? You've got to be kidding here man. There are fools out there that are more than willing to pay upwards of $700 for just a motherboard and you tell me the market won't accept that. Uh-huh, keep telling yourself that.

Case in point...
EVGA Z390 Dark, LGA 1151, Intel Z390, SATA 6GB/s, USB 3.1, M.2, U.2, EATX, Intel Motherboard 131-CS-E399-KR *$850*
That's just the cost of the motherboard, nothing else. No processor, no RAM, no video card... Just the motherboard and it costs *$850!*


----------



## Aerpoweron (Jul 10, 2019)

I am a little confused here. Doesn't SOC (System on a chip) mean that some kind of PCH is already included?

For AM4 on Wikipedia it says:



> While the processors for this socket have been designed as systems on a chip (SoC), with the traditional northbridge and southbridge on board the processor, the motherboard chipset will increase the number of PCI Express lanes and other connectivity options. These connectivity options include: NVMe, SATA, and USB 3.1 Gen 2.



from

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM4#Chipsets

And you could still add more chipsets to the Intel Processor, if you have some kind of link to the outside of the cpu. Assuming this intel update is real, does it finally have more pci-e lanes? AMD now as 24, when you include the ones for the chipset. Intel has 20 since 2008. They just upgraded from PCI-E gen 1 to 3 since then.


----------



## TesterAnon (Jul 10, 2019)

And they are still selling locked CPUs, real or not its a bad idea.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

trparky said:


> What? You've got to be kidding here man. There are fools out there that are more than willing to pay upwards of $700 for just a motherboard and you tell me the market won't accept that. Uh-huh, keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Case in point...
> EVGA Z390 Dark, LGA 1151, Intel Z390, SATA 6GB/s, USB 3.1, M.2, U.2, EATX, Intel Motherboard 131-CS-E399-KR



Yep some of them are heavily influenced by the tech media so they go and buy a $1800 2080TI to play games at 1080P on a 120hz panel.


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Proof that a fool and his/her money are soon parted.

Intel can put as much as they possibly could onboard the PCB of the processor and the motherboard makers will still find a way to sell fools $600 motherboards just because they can.


----------



## Aerpoweron (Jul 10, 2019)

Has anybody noticed on the intel schematics, that the PCI-E lanes are on the PCH not the CPU-Die?

Did some reading and calculating. The OPI is a 4x DMI 3.0 connection. So 4 x 4 PCI-E 3.0 lanes. Which makes it 16 lanes.
Will be interesting to see if you could bottleneck it more easy than a traditional chipset design. Which had 16 lanes from the cpu and 4 lanes from cpu to the chipset.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 10, 2019)

Finally CPUs that can handle Crysis...


----------



## Aerpoweron (Jul 10, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Finally CPUs that can handle Crysis...



What do you mean by that? More MHz?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 10, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I'm actually surprised. I figured Intel would actually reserve 10th gen for  10nm and throw parades and have a big ceremony sacrificing goats. Instead we get another i7.



They will be released on the 10th hour of the 10th day on the 10th month.   The goats only come with the limited edition of the CPUs.



Aerpoweron said:


> What do you mean by that? More MHz?


That after years of suffering PC Gamers will finally have a CPU to game with after Intel releases these 10th series CPU.


----------



## ppn (Jul 10, 2019)

The cheap MB option will exist for us. 65$ and it just works with any I9. It is Multi chip package, not System on chip yet, but one step away. under the heatspreader MCP is indistinguishable from SOC. But we won't see that for desktop, just mobile, PCH remains on the MB for the time being and every 2nd generation new socket.


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

ppn said:


> and every 2nd generation new socket.


The dumb part is that they don't have to do that! It's nothing more than a damn money grab on behalf of both Intel and the motherboard makers. They could easily support a socket and chipset for four years like AMD is doing with the AM4 socket but no, we can't have that in the Intel camp. Why? Because... reasons.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 10, 2019)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> what's next ?
> 
> dummy lake
> cococolo lake
> ...



Titicaca lake 

Also, I hope they come up with a new numeric nomenclature, because those model numbers will be quite the mouthful: "core I nine, ten thousand, nine hundred, kay ef"?


----------



## efikkan (Jul 10, 2019)

trparky said:


> The dumb part is that they don't have to do that! It's nothing more than a damn money grab on behalf of both Intel and the motherboard makers. They could easily support a socket and chipset for four years like AMD is doing with the AM4 socket but no, we can't have that in the Intel camp. Why? Because... reasons.


We know the reasons why Intel have to change the chipset for Comet Lake; higher maximum TDP.
And no, it's not a money grab for Intel, they actually loose money on developing a new short-lived chipset.
But this isn't really a problem for buyers, almost nobody upgrade year after year, those few who do waste their money anyway.

I wish they planned ahead better and had a platform that spanned all revisions of a CPU architecture, but anything beyond that will risk compromising the support and stability. AM4's wide CPU support is no sunshine story, many early adopters already have lost support they were promised, and can we really trust that older hardware combinations get the same level of support going forward? I think there is a better balance somewhere between these two extremes from AMD and Intel.


----------



## BoiseTech (Jul 10, 2019)

efikkan said:


> We know the reasons why Intel have to change the chipset for Comet Lake; higher maximum TDP.
> And no, it's not a money grab for Intel, they actually loose money on developing a new short-lived chipset.
> But this isn't really a problem for buyers, almost nobody upgrade year after year, those few who do waste their money anyway.
> 
> I wish they planned ahead better and had a platform that spanned all revisions of a CPU architecture, but anything beyond that will risk compromising the support and stability. AM4's wide CPU support is no sunshine story, many early adopters already have lost support they were promised, and can we really trust that older hardware combinations get the same level of support going forward? I think there is a better balance somewhere between these two extremes from AMD and Intel.




If you process shrink, power savings should follow. They don't need a new socket, and yes it costs them money, but only so they can help out their partner mobo oems. Without OEM's making boards, you aren't going to sell CPUs. Intel does it to make their partners happy regardless of a small "loss" to develop a new socket standard.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2019)

Well if fake and would not be surprised that some one or intel have leaked this shit them self's to slow down AMD sales, shit wouldn't be the 1st time now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Because when they decided to bump i3's from dual core to quad core (4c/4t) was bullshit too right? What makes this seem out of reach?



Spectre/Meltdown, for one 

HT is really not worth a whole lot when Intel itself recommends to turn it off on lots of CPUs. That tech really got a big dent, especially compared to SMT...

In terms of power its not out of reach, the parts aren't new in that sense, really. But don't fool yourself thinking 'the process gets better again'... it just gets rebalanced to fool us one more time. Better get your water chiller ready... Pretty questionable releases, these, and I already had that impression when they did 9th gen... Intel taking things too far, and of course its entirely luck of the draw if you have a half decent chip or a hot one that can barely sustain rated boost without burning a hole in your board. But hey, call yourself lucky that 600+ dollar CPU with a K can at least sustain base clocks! Completely retarded... They had the gall to tell us its better not to OC after all, even  Now we know why - except Intel's Turbo is not AMD"s XFR. Its GPU boost all over again, except now Intel's boost is grossly inefficient.

NVM the fact that the source is fake, but when 10th is there, this applies nonetheless


----------



## trparky (Jul 10, 2019)

efikkan said:


> they actually loose money on developing a new short-lived chipset.


So this then begs the question... If they lose money on creating new chipsets every time the traffic light at the end of the road turns red, why do it? Build a chipset for at least four years, that should cut down on the R&D and production costs.



Vayra86 said:


> Better get your water chiller ready


*THIS!!!* If you thought that the 9900K ran hot, imagine what it will be with two more cores for a total of ten. I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 10, 2019)

Panic Lake is utterly hilarious!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 10, 2019)

PanicLake said:


> Panic Lake is utterly hilarious!



Coffin Lake.


----------



## Nevril (Jul 10, 2019)

What is exactly happening to TPU?

This website and Anand are my only source of reliable info, and this piece of news cannot even be defined a "rumor".
Is clearly fake and coming from a source that's one of the worst (and no... those times when they seemingly got it right are irrelevant because they try for a given rumor to write all the possible outcomes in different articles in order to say "we were right or close" when the truth comes finally out - check it).

Ok, I get it, it generates clicks, but the reputation of TPU is definitely dented.
This piece should be edited with apologies. If it ends up to be (almost) true, then is when you should write about it and properly inform your readers.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 10, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Coffin Lake.


Too soon!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

Nevril said:


> What is exactly happening to TPU?
> 
> This website and Anand are my only source of reliable info, and this piece of news cannot even be defined a "rumor".
> Is clearly fake and coming from a source that's one of the worst (and no... those times when they seemingly got it right are irrelevant because they try for a given rumor to write all the possible outcomes in different articles in order to say "we were right or close" when the truth comes finally out - check it).
> ...



Yes, an update is definitely in order here.


----------



## efikkan (Jul 10, 2019)

BoiseTech said:


> If you process shrink, power savings should follow. They don't need a new socket, and yes it costs them money, but only so they can help out their partner mobo oems. Without OEM's making boards, you aren't going to sell CPUs. Intel does it to make their partners happy regardless of a small "loss" to develop a new socket standard.


Coffee Lake (and Comet Lake) were not planned initially. Intel were hoping to move to 10nm, then switch to Ice Lake and so on.
Comet Lake will still be on 14nm, so there is no major power savings.



trparky said:


> So this then begs the question... If they lose money on creating new chipsets every time the traffic light at the end of the road turns red, why do it? Build a chipset for at least four years, that should cut down on the R&D and production costs.


Because plans change.
Initially Intel planned:
Skylake (2015) new chipset
Cannon Lake (2016) 10nm
Ice Lake (2017) new chipset
Tiger Lake (2018)
And then it started to go downhill; Kaby Lake, Coffee Lake, Coffee Lake v2, Comet Lake…
It's poor planning from Intel, and lack of headroom and good backup plans.



trparky said:


> If you thought that the 9900K ran hot, imagine what it will be with two more cores for a total of ten. I don't even want to think about it.


The problem for i9-9900K is not heat, but energy density.


----------



## Dave65 (Jul 10, 2019)

Forbes has picked up the story, does this mean it is legit?









						Intel Plans To End AMD's Ryzen Rampage: 13 Hyper-Threaded Processors Including 5.2GHz 10-Core Beast
					

Intel could be adding hyper-threading to all its 14nm+++ CPUs as well as including a 10-core 5.2GHz monster




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Nevril (Jul 10, 2019)

Dave65 said:


> Forbes has picked up the story, does this mean it is legit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he's just a Forbes contributor who's referring to the same "source" as TPU.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2019)

Aerpoweron said:


> Has anybody noticed on the intel schematics, that the PCI-E lanes are on the PCH not the CPU-Die?
> 
> Did some reading and calculating. The OPI is a 4x DMI 3.0 connection. So 4 x 4 PCI-E 3.0 lanes. Which makes it 16 lanes.
> Will be interesting to see if you could bottleneck it more easy than a traditional chipset design. Which had 16 lanes from the cpu and 4 lanes from cpu to the chipset.


As I pointed out earlier, that diagram is of a mobile CPU/chipset combo package. Desktop CPUs don't have MIPI CSI camera interfaces.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 10, 2019)

PCI-E 3.0 is very bad and sad news for new Intel platform.
Because that could be better product then AMD Ryzen 2.
To bad, small number of people will invest in PCI-E 3.0 and Intel can't change that fact.

I think this news will be nail in coffin of people who decide to delay upgrade and wait next Intel, because someone to stay next 3-4 years on PCI-E 3.0. That's insane.


----------



## efikkan (Jul 10, 2019)

This is just the typical "leaks" we get when there is an "information vacuum", someone just picks up on rumors and make some "qualified guesses" and calls it a leak.

But regardless, Intel is preparing Comet Lake-S, and it's coming "soon".


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 10, 2019)

When Intel write article PCI-E 4.0 mean nothing for games they thought enthusiasts have 10x HDD and 2x SSD SATA III for system and gaming.
They forgot that last 3-4 years enthusiasts invest like crazy in PCI-E SSDs and M.2 NVMe SSDs who directly depend of PCI-E Interface.
Improvement of M.2 connected to AMD CPU or AMD X570 PCH will be much faster then Intel's system.
And today PC is small box with one 1-2 M.2 on motherboards, maybe PCI-E SSD, maybe not and one SSD SATA III for storage.
They don't want SATA Power cables, SATA Cables, HDDs any more. They want system device to hand to mobo like memory or CPU and Intel is inferior in such situation.
10th Gen will left mark as i7-5775C Broadwell and will be forgotten for 2 months.
I mean it's not USB 3.1, or Network-Wi-Fi controller. This is for new generation same as before SATA II vs SATA III.
And if AMD is smart they will bombing market with news about performance of system with PCI-E 4.0 Interface.

Because now for 850$ you beat i9-9980XE, Year old premium Intel CPU worth 2000$. I mean for 850$ you pay and 12 core CPU and Crosshair VIII Hero.
If no more money system could boot with any DDR4 to work until you save money for new faster DDR4. 
Investing in PCI-E 3.0 is oppose to enthusiasm, that have name. Intel's victim. Victim of Intel's politic because fanboyism.
And 10 cores to work all of them stable on 5.2GHz can't outperform 3900X.


----------



## mcraygsx (Jul 10, 2019)

This article gave me laugh three times. Let me list them in order.

"These processors are based on existing "Skylake" cores" 

"These processors come in the new LGA1159 package, and are not backwards-compatible with LGA1151 motherboards " 

"Leading the pack is the Core i9-10900KF, " WOW what is long list of numbers for merely a mainstream processor. 

Probably fake but very amusing.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 11, 2019)

Lol +++


----------



## Patriot (Jul 11, 2019)

Takes a blind fanboi to call this news, this is wishful thinking and a poor fake.  bt should be ashamed.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 11, 2019)

Simply awed at the traction the comment section gave itself to this site post.
Oh and what is that kind of shiny thing on the floor sitting in the dark, is it a button?

Could not mind less, more is better for less $ till quantum computers/calculator call them what you will, that is if those are fesile.

why this mm^2 on bigger node is this and not that on a smaller node? because cache and other internals;

Ranty Pamflet of mine : "We at Intel as Intel are like a dam , we keep ''IP'' in the reservoir and only trickle it trough the power generation part of the plant to generate capital, we'll be milking this reservoir till the end of time and beyond."

It's hard work be it either side or camp you on or simpatheize with or on , both physicly and mentally, Respect.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 11, 2019)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> what's next ?
> 
> dummy lake
> cococolo lake
> ...



Next Diarrhea Lake on 14 nm++++, same Skylake cores at 6.00 GHz boost. Buy a new motherboard to go with it.


----------



## z1n0x (Jul 11, 2019)

Comet Comic Lake?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 11, 2019)

So when can we have CPU+Mobo with PCI-E 4.0, USB 4.0 and DDR5?
Until then I'm chillin' with my good ol' 3770K CPU.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 11, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> So when can we have CPU+Mobo with PCI-E 4.0, USB 4.0 and DDR5?
> Until then I'm chillin' with my good ol' 3770K CPU.



2021 should be a very good year for you.


----------



## Bwaze (Jul 11, 2019)

How come source, WCCFTech has the info carefully worded that this is an "alleged leak", but TechPoweUP has it published as a straightforward info?

"Intel’s 10th Gen ‘Comet Lake’ Desktop CPU Lineup Allegedly Leaks Out – Core i9-10900KF Flagship With 10 Cores, 20 Threads, 5.2 GHz Boost at $499 US, 8 Cores Start at $339 US, 6 Cores at $179 US"

Wh, doesn't TechPowerUP article come up with the same warning flags, "allegedly", "leak"?


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2019)

ArchStupid said:


> This "article" is a disgrace to TPU.



Integrity as a concept is way less interesting than clicks and eyeballs, both of which this thing provides. It's just how it is, gotta make the dough somehow.



Bwaze said:


> How come source, WCCFTech has the info carefully worded that this is an "alleged leak", but TechPoweUP has it published as a straightforward info?
> 
> "Intel’s 10th Gen ‘Comet Lake’ Desktop CPU Lineup Allegedly Leaks Out – Core i9-10900KF Flagship With 10 Cores, 20 Threads, 5.2 GHz Boost at $499 US, 8 Cores Start at $339 US, 6 Cores at $179 US"
> 
> Wh, doesn't TechPowerUP article come up with the same warning flags, "allegedly", "leak"?



Do you know how hard it is to spell allegedly?


----------



## JalleR (Jul 11, 2019)

9MB (2.25mb pr core) in the 4 core processor when non of the other models have 2.25MB pr core that looks like Fanboy Lake, but it could be made out of  a 6 core Chip but why not give it 5 cores aswell


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2019)

Pumper said:


> lol, remember this bull? https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-2-5ghz-12-core-4-3ghz-16-core-cpus-leaked-benchmarked/
> 
> Just blacklist wccftech and never use that swamp as a source even again.



Agreed, that clickbait site needs to go. Sadly, I still get stricked from time to time, because sites like Guru3D or something will still use them as a source, and I trust Guru3D more, etc. Oh well.


----------



## jabbadap (Jul 11, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> So when can we have CPU+Mobo with PCI-E 4.0, USB 4.0 and DDR5?
> Until then I'm chillin' with my good ol' 3770K CPU.



Have to go for AMD for that, if it's have to be x86. Intel will go straight to pcie gen5 as they have downplayed gen4 all the time. 

Good luck for having that in near future though, current Intel and their roadmaps. But alas, if and when they get their manufacturing woes under control they have all the abilities to deliver.


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 11, 2019)

This article is as credible as a dollar one, or 1.00 $.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jul 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Only Europeans put the € sign after the numbers.



Non-English speaking Europeans, English-speaking (i.e. where English is the language of the country) Europeans have the € sign at the front.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2019)

nemesis.ie said:


> Non-English speaking Europeans, English-speaking (i.e. where English is the language of the country) Europeans have the € sign at the front.


Well, I speak English...   
I don't really care what the norm is, to me it looks stupid to put the currency sign after the numbers.
But yeah, I forgot you use Euro in Ireland too...

In all fairness, we put in first in Sweden too, even though we write the letters for our own currency behind, but that might be because it's not a currency symbol?


----------



## trparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Even if Intel does "launch" these processors I can't help but think it's going to be a "paper launch" simply to keep people who would think about going to AMD to hold off on their purchase in hopes that Intel will have something to buy. Oh sure, they might actually have processors to buy but good luck trying to get your hands on one though.

Remember the 8700K paper launch? Yeah...


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 12, 2019)

trparky said:


> Even if Intel does "launch" these processors I can't help but think it's going to be a "paper launch" simply to keep people who would think about going to AMD to hold off on their purchase in hopes that Intel will have something to buy. Oh sure, they might actually have processors to buy but good luck trying to get your hands on one though.
> 
> Remember the 8700K paper launch? Yeah...



I had my 8700K since November 2017 and was a very rock solid CPU for the last two years. Probably going to sell it on Ebay this November after I pick up my 9900KS. (If anyone is interested my 8700K can OC to 5.1GHz all cores AVX-0 Prime95 stability @1.4v) 

9900KS is the last upgrade to the Intel 300 series boards. 

9900KS is a cheaper alternative to binned Siliconlottery.com Delidded CPUs. 

Intel 10 Generation is PCIe 4.0 as all next generation Xe video cards are PCIe 4.0 out of the box. I also heard USB 4.0 is on Intel 400 series boards. 

Yes there is 10 cores coming Q4 2019 on new socket LGA is true but this article is fake as its not for shareholders.


----------



## trparky (Jul 12, 2019)

If I remember correctly the 8700K was really hard to come back initially when they first came out. Supplies were very constrained, most of the supply went to the OEMs and the retail channel got what was leftover.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 12, 2019)

trparky said:


> If I remember correctly the 8700K was really hard to come back initially when they first came out. Supplies were very constrained, most of the supply went to the OEMs and the retail channel got what was leftover.



Depended on the retail outlet how many they bought! Intel only gives good deals to retailers when they buy in 1000s at a time. 

I bought mine from Memory Express


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 12, 2019)

I hope Intel next generation is PCI-E 4.0. Because that's only hope for them.
That mean when Intel show up with next generation AMD could implement DDR5 and Intel will follow them with Extreme platform.
What you think is it i7-5820K capable to provide normal gaming performance until DDR5 show up. I think yes he can.
In one moment I thought to retire from hardware update, I was ready to borrow money for ASUS Dominator motherboard and Intel Xeon Gold, but then I gave up because AMD have same performance almost for less then half price.
But my next platform will be best I ever build. Anyway because economic situation in my region investing in processor with DDR4 IMC now will leave me with obsolete memory sooner or later but much before time for new upgrade.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Jul 12, 2019)

trparky said:


> And that's borderline lying.



Thats How it Works... is the same with Ryzen 3 It Said 4.6ghz boost clock. Yes That with XFR so IF your Lucky to Get a Good cpu and Got decent cooling that Can handle it, but Is like 5% who see 4.6ghz on one core. Thats Lying too.


----------



## Midland Dog (Jul 12, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> Fake or Leaked on purpose to just stay relevant, but it won't be real product since even the 9900KS will be better CPU in gaming and some ADOBE style apps, so how they will justify the new socket cost?
> *Edit: another proof it's fake: Intel always adds small number on mem speed so you need to go and read the FOOTNOTES.*


all of those reasons are valid but you missed the biggest giveaway, source: wccftech lmao


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Jul 12, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Next Diarrhea Lake on 14 nm++++, same Skylake cores at 6.00 GHz boost. Buy a new motherboard to go with it.



lol, new socket for diarrhea , no thanks ..


----------



## efikkan (Jul 13, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> I hope Intel next generation is PCI-E 4.0. Because that's only hope for them.


PCIe 4.0 is not going to be relevant for consumers for a while. I don't think even the few consumer SSDs with PCIe 4.0 can sustain that kind of speed.



Vlada011 said:


> That mean when Intel show up with next generation AMD could implement DDR5 and Intel will follow them with Extreme platform.
> What you think is it i7-5820K capable to provide normal gaming performance until DDR5 show up. I think yes he can.


Your overclocked i7-5820K will be plenty for gaming for a few more years.
DDR5 only provides more bandwidth than DDR4, and more bandwidth only helps if you are bandwidth starved, which gaming is not. And if you were, you can just go for HEDT and get more memory channels.


----------



## londiste (Jul 13, 2019)

efikkan said:


> PCIe 4.0 is not going to be relevant for consumers for a while. I don't think even the few consumer SSDs with PCIe 4.0 can sustain that kind of speed.


TPU's NVMe SSD scaling article states the problem pretty clearly - Sequential does have its uses and there are places where this is a huge boon but for normal (desktop/consumer) usage you primarily want to look at all the 4K results:


----------



## efikkan (Jul 13, 2019)

londiste said:


> TPU's NVMe SSD scaling article states the problem pretty clearly - Sequential does have its uses and there are places where this is a huge boon but for normal (desktop/consumer) usage you primarily want to look at all the 4K results:


You do know that TLC and QLC SSDs uses a cache to reach peak speed?
You need like SLC or Optane to sustain such speeds.


----------



## londiste (Jul 13, 2019)

Yup. So top sequential speed is even more for show.
And yes, I get it that 4K needs SLC/Optane as much as sequential 

I really wish we had more Optane drive choices, especially M.2 form factor.
Right now, there is 800P that tops out at 118GB and is PCI-e 3.0 x2 and 905P that seems cool except the longer 22110 form factor


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 13, 2019)

The only thing correct is Intel 10th generation is on a new socket LGA and 10 cores 5GHz CPU. Intel didn't even release the 9900KS TDP officially yet but 10th generation has TDP quotes? 9900KS will be most likely 95w base 4GHz and 195w for 5GHz Turbo would sound to be accurate.

Intel Xe is PCIe 4.0 based and wouldn't make any sense having there 400 series boards with PCIe 3.0 unless it has something to do with Icelake S memory controller is needed in the future? Meaning Intel could quote "PCIe 4.0 Reedy" boards.

Just think there's PCIe 5.0 & 6.0 coming...


----------



## HwGeek (Jul 13, 2019)

At least 9900KS is out in the wild already:





						Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 AORUS MASTER  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z390 AORUS MASTER with an Intel Core i9-9900KS processor.



					browser.geekbench.com


----------



## efikkan (Jul 13, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> Intel Xe is PCIe 4.0 based and wouldn't make any sense having there 400 series boards with PCIe 3.0 unless it has something to do with Icelake S memory controller is needed in the future? Meaning Intel could quote "PCIe 4.0 Reedy" boards.


I agree with your point, but I'm not sure Intel have put that much planning into it. Remember that Comet Lake is yet another stop gap while we're waiting for Sunny Cove. We can hope the 400 series will be forward compatible, but I wouldn't hold my breath.
As for memory controller, those are located inside the CPUs these days, as long as the pinout is right, the motherboard can me made to support "anything".



ToxicTaZ said:


> Just think there's PCIe 5.0 & 6.0 coming...


For servers.


----------



## Vario (Jul 14, 2019)

> The 10th generation *Panic Lake* lacks PCIe gen 4.0...


more tabloid style writing from btarunr.


----------



## ArchStupid (Jul 15, 2019)

hojnikb said:


> 14nm when everyone else is at 10 or even 7nm ? Weak.



You probably shouldn't comment on things you don't understand, the size of the transistors is irrelevant; only the density of the transistors matters - and in this metric Intel's 14nm process is largely equivalent to the 7nm glued together CPUs these Taiwanese factories produce - hence the similar performance and power consumption.


----------



## LDNL (Jul 16, 2019)

Those "leaked" slides are fake thus the whole article is bs. Intel confirmed this. Please update/remove the article.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm so happy because nothing attractive is on horizon and give me more time to save money for something worth of investment.
Who invest in PCI-E 3.0 now could freely to gave up from enthusiasm club.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 19, 2019)

I can't believe this "news" is still up in the trending topics...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2019)

PanicLake said:


> I can't believe this "news" is still up in the trending topics...


Right? But that's on @btarunr and his clickbait approach to news.


Tomgang said:


> intel panic mode activated. Intel ceo in panic while desing 10000 series.
> 
> Intel ceo: Gentlemen we need to proceed to 10 nm now and get the marked back from amd. We are ready to do it.
> 
> ...


Well while Intel indeed is doing absolutely  nothing,with all the heckling of their 14++++ and performance penalty witch patches,zen 2 absolutely bombed with frequency and overclocking allowing a cpu like 9400f that's costs 650pln here to match 3600 at 1000pln in gaming.


----------



## Vario (Jul 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Right? But that's on @btarunr and his clickbait approach to news.
> 
> Well while Intel indeed is doing absolutely  nothing,with all the heckling of their 14++++ and performance penalty witch patches,zen 2 absolutely bombed with frequency and overclocking allowing a cpu like 9400f that's costs 650pln here to match 3600 at 1000pln in gaming.



It is great that both companies now field nearly equivalent processors for gaming, however its been there for almost 2 years on Intel's side.  I have been enjoying Coffeelake since December 2017.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2019)

Vario said:


> It is great that both companies now field nearly equivalent processors for gaming, however its been there for almost 2 years on Intel's side.  I have been enjoying Coffeelake since December 2017.


zen 2 could've been so much better if it clocked to 4.8ghz

frankly,for someone like me that's sitting on 8600k/7700k performance with my 5775c,Zen 2 totally bombed and coffee lake i7s/i9 cost more than I'd like to spend.
getting a ddr4 platform now is a short sighted purchase anyway,it was always waaaay too pricey for what it offered.


----------



## Darksword (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## svan71 (Jul 25, 2019)

new gen new socket, suck it Intel.


----------



## aQi (Aug 6, 2019)

When its gona get retailed ?
Im just interested to see the PCH on cpu part. Finally a North/South less motherboard and everything on cpu.


----------



## bobhumplick (Feb 4, 2020)

i heard that the i9 and i7 chips were from the same die, with dual ring buses.  and the i5 and below are made from a 6 core die. also heard it was socket 1200


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Feb 4, 2020)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> When its gona get retailed ?
> Im just interested to see the PCH on cpu part. Finally a North/South less motherboard and everything on cpu.



Retailed April 2020 6 months late and broken unfinished PCIe 4.0 in Intergraded memory controller.

Intel LGA 1200 socket PCIe 4.0 ready (needs Rocket Lake CPUs fixed memory controller for Intel PCIe 4.0 to work on LGA 1200 socket. 

I herd it has a new 16GB/s bus bandwidth on LGA 1200 socket doubled the last 8GB/s 115x sockets ......too bad the 10th generation PCIe 4.0 is not working till Rocket Lake 11th gen CPUs from Samsung come out Christmas time.

By the way.... PCIe 4.0 is short lived as its only two years till LGA 1700 socket PCIe 5.0 platform from Intel and AMD AM5 at the same time... 

I my self am waiting for Intel PCIe 5.0 on next generation LGA 1700 Socket with Intel Meteor Lake (7nm) finally on the road map from Intel new Fab42 factory.



svan71 said:


> new gen new socket, suck it Intel.



Intel has always been two years per socket... Why would you think otherwise?

AMD people beware AM5 socket is coming with PCIe 5.0, DDR5, USB-4 all new tech with it! AM5 kills your chances of upgrading Your AM4......... Most likely this will be Zen 5 (3nm)


----------

